# PGA's Digital Poster



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Build Cost approximate $300

32" Samsung LED TV







[/URL][/IMG]

TV Wall Mount







[/URL][/IMG]

Brackets to mount frame to wall







[/URL][/IMG]

Anchors to mount frame brackets to wall







[/URL][/IMG]

Wood Screws to mount frame brackets to frame







[/URL][/IMG]

Wall anchors to mount the TV Wall Mount to the wall







[/URL][/IMG]

Frame wood







[/URL][/IMG]

Frame wood front trim







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Do not use the TV Wall Mount brackets except the actual part that mounts to the TV. Remove the parts in the picture below.







[/URL][/IMG]

Position the Vesa TV Wall Mount piece that will be affixed directly to the tv on the wall were you want the tv to be centered. Place a rubber washer on each side and affix tightly to the wall with a 1/4" toggle bolt anchor. Carefully have someone hold the TV in place over the Vesa Mount and thread the screws through the mount into the back of the tv. It will mount the tv very close to the wall. I had to use a long pliers to reach down and tighten the screws. I found this was the best way to mount it snug to the wall.

Measure your four frame sides and cut 45 degree corners. Affix 3 sides, I left top side off. Cut front trim and affix around all four side pieces. Affix brackets to sides of frame. Slide frame over tv mounted on wall and mark holes in brackets to drill for mounting. Drill holes and affix frame to wall around TV. I haven't decided how I will affix the top portion as I do not want it permanent in case I need to get behind tv to change a cable or something.

After it was all completed..







[/URL][/IMG]









[/URL][/IMG]

The particular TV I used has a remote sensor with a power button/settings adjustment that extends out one side. I cut out the frame so as to fit around it. I really like this, no need for a remote. I can just walk up and turn it on or off, or adjust setttings/inputs ect...







[/URL][/IMG]

I'll post some pictures with the posters playing....just waiting on a hdmi 90 degree adapter as the hdmi input on this tv is straight in on the back...its so close to the wall its the only way.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Hank Perkins (Jun 6, 2016)

Please discuss where you got the poster art and how you programmed it to play.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

The software is free. The gentleman that created it just asks for donations if you are inclined.
http://www.movieposterapp.com/

His application interfaces with a movie database site to draw the movie posters, movie information, movie preview video. The software scales to your tv screen size. You can create a custom poster list like I did by naming a list and then selecting the movies you want on the list, in my case 420 movies :smile:

The app installs on a PC (windows based I believe). I have a computer in my media closet and a hdmi that runs to the movie poster in my hallway. The computer does not have to be all that fancy. He lists recommended minimum specs on the site.


----------

